# [Dev QT]Vous utilisez quoi Vous avez appris comment (Résolu)

## jjay

Hello,

ça fait plusieurs fois que j'essaie de me mettre au développement QT. Aujourd'hui j'ai ressorti un vieux Linux+ de février avec un tuto QT.

Déjà les paquages listés dans le tuto ne correspondent pas à ce qui existe sur Gentoo (QT-designer vs designer) c'est tout con, mais j'ai galèré pour trouver le bon outils.

Ensuite depuis février QT3 a été remplacé par QT4 et l'approche semble différente du coup le tuto ne correspond pas trop  :Sad: 

J'ai quand même continué et j'ai trouvé des tuto via http://qtfr.org. Mais les plus pertinents sont en anglais  :Sad: .

J'ai voulu utiliser les éditeurs pour QT trouvé sur le site QTfr : QDevelop et/ou monkeystudio mais aucune trace dans portage. A moins que ce soit comme pour QT-designer, c'est peu être un autre nom ???

Pour ceux qui développent en QT sous Gentoo, comme faites vous ? Comment avez vous appris ?Last edited by jjay on Mon Apr 02, 2007 10:55 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Bon déjà ZE IDE pour QT: Kdevelop. 

Tu trouveras pas mieux. Il s'intègre parfaitement avec le developpement Qt, et tu n'as même plus besoin d'utiliser designer séparément puisqu'il peut être appellé directement dans kdevelop. 

Maintenant pour apprendre les meilleurs tuto sont en effet en anglais. (la doc sur doc.trolltech.com est la plus complète bien entendue). 

Cherches aussi dans les tuto developpement kde. Kde repose sur Qt, et à part le fait qu'ils utilises des classes en plus (des objets graphiques ajoutés, plus évolués), ça reste du Qt et ça te donnera tout pour pouvoir coder en Qt.

Et le meilleur ça reste de voir du code sources de programmes Qt (pas trop complexes surtout), tu modifis, tu essais de "copier" la structure ensuite pour tes propres programme (qt main window, l'empaquetage des widget (qstackwidget je crois) pour avoir + de 1 fenêtre, le regroupage de handlers de signaux (les slots) etc...)

Au début tu vas galérer un poil, c'est normal. Genre 4 à 6h durant tu vas te tirer les cheuveux. Puis tout d'un coup hop, tout te semblera simple parce que tu auras assimiler le gros de la structure,de la hiérarchies des classes de Qt et voilà. 

[edit] ah oui, détail important : j'espère que tu maîtrises la POO (programmation orientée objet) et le C++, même si tu peux coder sous un autre langage comme le python[/edit]

----------

## Temet

gros pdf de 300 pages

Malheureusement, au premier vrai exemple ... et il te met des points de suspension partout et comme j'ai cassé ma boule de cristal, bah ça m'a dégouté et j'ai laché.

Bref, surtout que c'est Qt3 et que je lis partout que l'API a complètement changé.

Enfin si tu trouves des trucs intéressants, tu peux les poster ici, ça fera des heureux  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Bref, surtout que c'est Qt3 et que je lis partout que l'API a complètement changé.
> 
> ...

 

+1

Qt4 est nettement différent de Qt3, et la "compatibilité" est très très limitée. En fait, mieux vaut apprendre Qt4 et laisser tomber Qt3.

Bon de toutes manières y a pas de secret pour Qt, sous kdevelop:

- nouveau projet

- tu crées une interface (avec ce que tu veux comme objet graphique)

- tu créer des slots répondants aux signaux (y a un assistant pour connecter un signal à un slot que tu crées). Pas la peine d'écrire du code, jusque là kdevelop fait tout lui même.

- Ensuite ben tu n'as plus qu'à implémenter les slots. Je crois même que kdevelop te fournit les prototype, t'as plus qu'à remplir :] (entre les { } quoi)

c'est pas un beau tuto ça?   :Laughing: 

----------

## ganymede

Salut,

Si tu débutes complètement en c++ / qt, tu peux essayer les cours suivants, de l'université de Marseille, niveau "grand débutant" :

Apprendre à programmer en C++ avec QT.

C'est basé sur qt3, mais c'est déjà bien pour commencer.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je suis aussi intérésser par ce topic, car j'ai installer kdevelop (j'ai toujours developer avec dev-cpp en api win32), et j'ai bien envie de me mettre a QT4. Qui aurrai des bon tutos ou exemple? J'ai pas encore eu le temps de commencer a déveloper sous linux, le seul truc que j'ai fait c'est compiler avec gcc un programme que j'avais sous windows, qui a fait un beau sementation fault au démarage (programme compiler sous windows avec cygwin et fait avec que des cout << "";, fait en makefile).Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Mon Nov 27, 2006 11:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Si on a jamais développer sous Linux il est bon de s'immerge dans les bases de gcc, make et surtout des librairies accessibles. 

Vouloir compiler un programme qui utilise l'api win 32 c'est mort  :Smile: 

Si c'est du C ANSI/ISO pure ça passe. 

- gcc + make (et ld aussi)

- glibc et prog système sous nux (si on veut manipuler fork, les threads, les pipe et quelques autres appes système important comme open, write, etc...)

Mais tout ceci n'est pas forcément nécessaire si on veut faire des ptits programmes en Qt4.

----------

## jjay

Merci à vous tous pour toutes ces réponses. Je suis en train d'emerger kdevelop  :Smile: 

J'ai regardé un peu les cours/exercices de l'université de Marseille je pense que je vais commencer par la. En plus ces exo corrigés sur la programmation C++ seront parfait pour me remémorer les règles du C++ apprises il y a bien longtemps et quelques peu oubliées après 6 ans de programmation Objective-C/Java.Last edited by jjay on Tue Nov 28, 2006 11:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Si c'est un liens pour qt4, tu peu me le donner?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Le lien est donné plus haut alpha_one_x86 !!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## jjay

Finalement je suis parti sur ce tuto : http://women.kde.org/articles/tutorials/kdevelop3/fr/index.html ça m'a permis de decouvrire les notions de slot et les techniques de disposition des fenetres et elements graphiques.

Bon c'est basé sur QT3 et du coup c'est incompatible avec designer de QT4, mais bon pour les bases c'est pas mal.

Sinon pour faire du dev QT4 pur (appli multi OS) quel editeur conseillez vous. KDevelop est apparement orienté QT3 et KDE ?

Il est possible que je sois un peu hors sujet avec ce post ici, je devrais sans doute m'orienter vers un forum QT.

----------

## Scullder

Pour KDevelop, ça fonctionne avec qt4. Designer pour QT4 est dispo et on peut aussi utiliser kdevdesigner. J'ai pas encore eu le temps d'essayer plus que ça.

Plutôt bien le le lien avec les cours et TD de C++/QT  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacqueline

 *ganymede wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Si tu débutes complètement en c++ / qt, tu peux essayer les cours suivants, de l'université de Marseille, niveau "grand débutant" :
> 
> Apprendre à programmer en C++ avec QT.
> ...

 

Bonjour et merci pour ce Tuto pour étudiants en "lettres" présentée avec un peu d'ironie..  et épuré  de jargon informatique..

Pour la première partie, je dirais que la présentation était originale et rapide.. 

J'avais essayé Kdevelop :

Très motivée  j'ai passé deux semlaines de galère pour créer un nouveau projet sans erreur ( il lui manquait des "paquetages" pour créer la doc et en plus il y avait CVS. pas beaucoup d'aide sur les deux forums que je fréquentais pour résoudre ces problèmes  ;( et certains m'ont dit que Kdevelop était une usine à gaz !  )

J'avais aussi essayé Qtdesigner  :

 Le mot Widget n'appartenait pas encore à mon vocabulaire . Bien que j'entrevoyais déjà le plaisir et la fierté d'avoir créé ma première application "fen^etrisée", avec des boutons partout.  :Smile:   j'ai fini par renoncer... 

Je n'ai jamais pu lier les deux non plus .. ( faute d'exemple ). Ce qui peut faire sourire les utilisateurs habitués à créer de telles applis avec ces programmes, mais  les premiers pas sont souvent difficiles malgré les tutos forts détaillés de chacune des applis..

 J'ai donc laissé ça dans un coin.. en attendant de trouver un jour un tuto simple sur le sujet.. merci !

Meme si Qt4 est différent, ( je ne l'ai pas encore ouvert )  la lecture de ce tuto permet de comprendre  comment on combine. les deux..

Ce petit pasage par Visul C  permet de bien dissocier les fonctions..de chacune des applis..

 Je n'ai pas le temps de m'y lancer tout de suite ( il y a tellement de choses à faire et à découvrir avec Linux )   donc ce lien est dans les favoris.. et le Tuto téléchéargé dans ma partition  de doc. 

L'autre problème est que dans Linux il y a profusion  de langages et d'applis de developpement.; je veux bien que chacune ait sa spécialité.. et qu'il faut utiliser le langage apdapté au problème à traiter, mais   ça me semble exagéré, et il est préférable de ne pas trop se disperser.

C'est aussi très motivant pour  installer et utiliser Linux. Gentoo... et y rester, car passer son temps à installer les nouvelles distribs qui sortent,  toutes aussi décevantes les unes que les autres.,  n'est pas très motivant.  A part   remplir les forums de sujet à trolls, je n'y vois guère d'autre urtilité..

----------

## jjay

Finalament j'ai acheté ce bouquin il y 2 semaines : Qt4 et C++ : Programmation d'interfaces GUI et ca avance beaucoup plus vite  :Wink: 

Pour le dev je jongle entre ligne de commandes et Monkey Studio

Je me suis aussi inscrit sur le forum de Qt-fr

Merci à tous

----------

## geekounet

Ho ptin, j'avais pas fait gaffe à la date en lisant ce thread, j'ai cru qu'alpha_one_x86 était revenu !  :Shocked: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ho ptin, j'avais pas fait gaffe à la date en lisant ce thread, j'ai cru qu'alpha_one_x86 était revenu ! 

 

Parle pas de malheur   :Confused: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ho ptin, j'avais pas fait gaffe à la date en lisant ce thread, j'ai cru qu'alpha_one_x86 était revenu ! 

 

Moi aussi j'ai eu peur sur le coup   :Confused: 

----------

## davidou2a

Je crois que ce sentiment est partagé par tous  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

Ben quoi, il mettait de l'ambiance   :Laughing:  (vaut mieu le prendre comme ça.... lol)

----------

